# B52's - Halifax



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple of dates here for any 52 fans

Fri 03/19/10 Halifax, NS Casino Nova Scotia 
Sat 03/20/10 Halifax, NS Casino Nova Scotia


----------

